# Verlust des Fischereiprüfungscheines und Angelschein



## schelle68 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

mein Kumpel hat die o.g. Papiere verloren. Im Jahre 1972 hat er die Prüfung in Bielefeld abgelegt, zwischen 1978-1981 den Schein in Schleswig verlängern lassen. Danach trat der Verlust ein. Der alte Angelverein in Bielefeld konnte keine Angaben über die Papiere finden, die Stadt Bielefeld ( untere Fischereibehörde) meinte, das Prüfungen erst ab 1974 EDV-mäßig erfasst wurden.
Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben, ob in Schleswig die Verlängerungen 1978-81 schon per EDV gesichert wurden?.Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Papiere ohne erneute Prüfung zu erlangen?.

Gruß schelle68


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (1. März 2008)

*AW: Verlust des Fischereiprüfungscheines und Angelschein*

Hm,
ich weiß nicht, wie das aussieht bezüglich Archivierung in Schleswig. Falls keine Dokumente gefunden werden und auch keine Bescheinigung über die Fischerscheinprüfung besteht, vermute ich mal, dass man in unserem Bürokratie-Deutschland nicht um eine neue Prüfung drum herum kommt.#d

Wünsche dir / euch Glück dabei, wäre ja echt toll, wenns doch möglich wäre!

Gruß,

Patrick


----------



## bodenseepeter (1. März 2008)

*AW: Verlust des Fischereiprüfungscheines und Angelschein*

Kenne das aus BaWü - ein Bekannter trug die gleiche Geschichte bei der zuständigen Behörde vor. Ergebnis: Damals gab´s keine EDV, die Archive fanden auch keinr Unterlagen über ihn. Er hat seine Bescheinigung bekommen.

P.S. Er hat die Prüfung nie abgelegt, ist aber einer der sorgsamsten und gewissenhaftesten Angler, die ich kenne.


----------



## schelle68 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Verlust des Fischereiprüfungscheines und Angelschein*

Danke,

werden nochmal mit Schleswig in Kontakt treten. Wenn keine EDV, vielleicht noch alte Bücher im Archiv.

Gruß schelle68


----------

